# b15 sentra suspension question



## jbnismo (Jun 4, 2005)

lets say i got a b15 Se sentra can use the Nismo suspension for the spec v?

also can i use strut bar and sway bars for the spec v on the Se?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

jbnismo said:


> lets say i got a b15 Se sentra can use the Nismo suspension for the spec v?
> 
> also can i use strut bar and sway bars for the spec v on the Se?




http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=48747&page=1

the "b15 suspension options" sticky would have answered your question


----------



## jbnismo (Jun 4, 2005)

thanx alot ^_^


----------

